# Using a LGD as a farm/family outdoor dog



## eacrouch (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi, I am wanting to have a farm dog to hang out with me as I go outside to garden and such. I don't want the animal in the house. I currently have a LGD in with the livestock. So I would want one to stay more around the house, watch the chickens and my DD. We have a large kennel and also the garden orchard is fenced too. Can LGD be happy doing this kind of job? 
I am in South Central KS.


----------



## RJMAcres (Sep 9, 2009)

It all depends on the dog.
We have a retired Pyr that guards the house now.
She got to old and slow to safely guard the livestock.


----------

